# 2019 GloveBox light



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Does 2019 SEL-P R Line come with glove box light? i see an 2019 SE at dealership that has the light on the right corner.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

1054521247 said:


> Does 2019 SEL-P R Line come with glove box light? i see an 2019 SE at dealership that has the light on the right corner.


My 2019 SEL-P comes with a glove box light in the upper right corner, but it's not LED. Easily replaced it with an LED bulb though.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

dragonpalm said:


> My 2019 SEL-P comes with a glove box light in the upper right corner, but it's not LED. Easily replaced it with an LED bulb though.


either 2019 SEL-P Rline is different than 2019 SEL-P or when i got the car the bulb were out aready. 
Do you know how to access the light bulb? i want to check it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

What? there is no glovebox light in all trims? ..... VW is cheaping out big time. 
Buying 2019 Tigaun made my fall in love with my 2010 CC again 

BTW 2019 SEL not premium comes with glovebox light, but as other mentioned its only incandescent bulb. Need to buy led for it.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

1054521247 said:


> either 2019 SEL-P Rline is different than 2019 SEL-P or when i got the car the bulb were out aready.
> Do you know how to access the light bulb? i want to check it.


Open the glovebox and look underneath the top. On the top right, you'll see the housing for the light. On the left side of the housing, you'll see a notch. Use a pry tool and push in the notch and the light assembly will pop out. If your bulb is out, you'll at least see the housing so replace it with a LED bulb or take it back to dealer to get a new bulb.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dragonpalm said:


> My 2019 SEL-P comes with a glove box light in the upper right corner, but it's not LED. Easily replaced it with an LED bulb though.


And why would one want to replace the nice warm light with harsh over-white light?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

dragonpalm said:


> Open the glovebox and look underneath the top. On the top right, you'll see the housing for the light. On the left side of the housing, you'll see a notch. Use a pry tool and push in the notch and the light assembly will pop out. If your bulb is out, you'll at least see the housing so replace it with a LED bulb or take it back to dealer to get a new bulb.


There is not an housing for the light. looks like i have to cut out the black plastic and install a light housing into it, idk what type if wiring i would need.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

1) VW is seriously cheaping out if they've stopped putting glovebox lights in their lower trim specs. Even my base Golf has a glovebox light.

2) What's the infatuation with LED glovebox/interior lights? IME, LED bulbs typically come in the totally wrong color (too much blue/white light) and they also tend to not be diffuse. I prefer the warm glow of an incandescent light. I've got LED footwell lights in my Golf and while they're brighter than some of the other interior bulbs, they focus the light too narrowly. Meh.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

southpawboston said:


> 1) VW is seriously cheaping out if they've stopped putting glovebox lights in their lower trim specs. Even my base Golf has a glovebox light.
> 
> 2) What's the infatuation with LED glovebox/interior lights? IME, LED bulbs typically come in the totally wrong color (too much blue/white light) and they also tend to not be diffuse. I prefer the warm glow of an incandescent light. I've got LED footwell lights in my Golf and while they're brighter than some of the other interior bulbs, they focus the light too narrowly. Meh.


What is the need for a light in the glovebox? How often do you need it?

I agree on the LEDs being totally the wrong color for an interior. BTW, I will assume you know you can dim the footwell lighting. I have mine turned way down.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

1054521247 said:


> There is not an housing for the light. looks like i have to cut out the black plastic and install a light housing into it, idk what type if wiring i would need.


I still can’t believe that a 2019 SEL Premium R-Line doesn’t have a glovebox light. That’s literally the highest trim you can buy. Please take a photo to show us and/or take it back to the dealer to fix.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

dragonpalm said:


> I still can’t believe that a 2019 SEL Premium R-Line doesn’t have a glovebox light. That’s literally the highest trim you can buy. Please take a photo to show us and/or take it back to the dealer to fix.


i will do that in the morning and i would probably take it to dealer.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

dragonpalm said:


> I still can’t believe that a 2019 SEL Premium R-Line doesn’t have a glovebox light. That’s literally the highest trim you can buy. Please take a photo to show us and/or take it back to the dealer to fix.


here is a picture 








https://ibb.co/sR9gNr0


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

1054521247 said:


> here is a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The open rectangle in your photo is where the light housing should be. Do you see any wires behind it? If there's visible wiring, it could be an easy fix to pop in the housing and bulb. It's very strange that it's missing though... Just curious, what is your build date (open the driver side door and it's on a black sticker top right after "MFD by Volkswagen...")?

This is how the glovebox light should look:


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

dragonpalm said:


> The open rectangle in your photo is where the light housing should be. Do you see any wires behind it? If there's visible wiring, it could be an easy fix to pop in the housing and bulb. It's very strange that it's missing though... Just curious, what is your build date (open the driver side door and it's on a black sticker top right after "MFD by Volkswagen...")?
> 
> This is how the glovebox light should look:


No there is no cable on there i just checked. And the build date on my 2019 Tiguan is 10/18

My 2019 came with this weird thing that no Tiguan owners has without installing after market parts
https://ibb.co/2PcjDC5


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

1054521247 said:


> No there is no cable on there i just checked. And the build date on my 2019 Tiguan is 10/18
> 
> My 2019 came with this weird thing that no Tiguan owners has without installing after market parts
> https://ibb.co/2PcjDC5


Right, the lid doesn't come on US cars. Is the car you bought used?


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

We’ve had one 18 Tiguan HL RL arrive to our dealership in Ontario Canada with that dash lid installed, everything else typical. Very odd.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

chris__petrie said:


> We’ve had one 18 Tiguan HL RL arrive to our dealership in Ontario Canada with that dash lid installed, everything else typical. Very odd.


Are not all Tiguans produced on the same production line?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

dragonpalm said:


> Right, the lid doesn't come on US cars. Is the car you bought used?


when i got the car it has 3miles on it so i think its new? Appointment made i will bring it in ask them


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

1054521247 said:


> when i got the car it has 3miles on it so i think its new? Appointment made i will bring it in ask them


Well if you don't like the lid. Let me know, I would be happy to swap with you  

What is the build date of your Tiguan? Maybe VW has started putting lids on US models as well? 

Just a nugget, if you have Dynaudio system (Europe market) this is where VW installs center speaker.


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

I believe it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGaikwad (Oct 4, 2020)

dragonpalm said:


> My 2019 SEL-P comes with a glove box light in the upper right corner, but it's not LED. Easily replaced it with an LED bulb though.


Where did you buy the led light from ? Can we get a link, please ?


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

JGaikwad said:


> Where did you buy the led light from ? Can we get a link, please ?


DeAuto LED: https://deautokey.com/product/glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

dragonpalm said:


> DeAuto LED: https://deautokey.com/product/glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free


Thanks we just added our trunk LED too as it is normally the only 2 that do not come with LEDs from the factory


https://deautokey.com/product/trunk-led-for-the-tiguan


----------



## davidt512 (5 mo ago)

1054521247 said:


> There is not an housing for the light. looks like i have to cut out the black plastic and install a light housing into it, idk what type if wiring i would need.


No light in my 2019 SEL Premium either! No space for it... no cutout, nada.


----------

